# Anyone running a brushless in thier Mini T?



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

I was wondering if the motor fit without modifications and what Lipo battery was used?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Ginsu said:


> I was wondering if the motor fit without modifications and what Lipo battery was used?


Any of the mamba systems out right now will fit right in, I have the 8000kv in one with a 11.1 1320mah lipo, It bends the radio tray abit when you clip it down but other than that its fine! you will have to get a different receiver and servo than the stock stuff, cuz it wont work with it, and its stupid fast by the way, be prepared to do some fixing!


----------

